# please recommend breeder or kennel?



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

hello everyone im asking for my friends who at the moment dont have access to a computer. They would like to know what breeder or bloodline would be best for a first time pitbull owner. They do not want to get a shelter dog (which i said would be fine). They dont like the american bully wide style of dog. please send me a private message or post as you will. thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

for a first time APBT owner they should stick to some showline dogs. Gamebred dogs can be more of a handful. Not to say all showline dogs are easy but they tend to be less DA. There are many great kennels and you can also look at places like the Gaff board for some good breeders.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They did say why they don't want a shelter dog? I would think it would be better if they found an older dog as they are first timers. JMO


----------



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

no shelter because they want to know exactlly where the dog came and has been. Older dogs are cool but they would want one that someone has owned since young


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2009)

what state are you in?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would search on google or yahoo CH APBT.. It should bring you up quality show breeders in your area which will best provide you with a pedigreed calmer first time dog.


----------



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

in new jersey


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

google puppy adoption...go to the Pet Finder site and find a puppy. Or tell your "friends" to do that, they can all adopt a great puppy off there. You can search by location breed and age and sex.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

not to come off well like me but pet finder or pupy finder is where the puppys mills make there money do not buy a dog from there 
i good breeder does not need the ebay for dog just my thoughts
if your friend wants a bully look up the abkc and go to a show and find what he wants there 
but read up before yall do anything the more you know will help you find a good kennel or breeder 
this choice will be with yall for the next ten years atleast if you get a well breed dog


----------

